# Cajun



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates appreciated - Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Open call backs to the 4th series. 
4,5,7,8,10,12,15,22,23,25,29,32,35

13 dogs back will finish tomorrow


i think Tim Springer won the Q. Dog 6

And congrats to Lenny Delcambre for a second with Tiff/Brasseaux dog 5


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Open winner Canaille/Jolly
2nd Dakota/ Pat Huckaby. Don't know the rest


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

A big congrats to Pam and Dale Wilson and Risen for winning the Derby, and to Mark Smith and Donald for a RJ with Zoe. All of you make me very proud.

Carole


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO my friend PAM and RISEN on the Derby WIN and welcome to the National Derby List!!!

Slider and I are so proud of you two!!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Derby
1st - 3 Pam Wilson 
2nd - 2 Martha Russell
3rd - 10 jeff talley
4th - 5 Tim Springer
RJ - 4 H Mark Smith O don Fuselier 
Jams
7 Williams
8 Milligan


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Pat!!!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Big congrats to Pam Wilson on the derby win! Great job.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see Martha in the Derby placements! ...


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Big congrats to Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers winning the Qual with Butch! Nice job! More congrats on the Qual RJ and Jam and also a Derby 4th place with Bo.. Nice weekend for Team Tim and Lauren and all the owners!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to the youngster Lee Jolly on winning a Double Header.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats to Richard Davis and Chupa on getting 3rd place in the Q.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats to Lee Jolley for a Double Header win! Congrats to Pat for a second in the Open! Congrats to Bobby for 2nd with Frazier and 3rd with Ali in the AM!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Way to go Mr. Jolly!!

Aaron*


----------



## Joel Harris (Mar 25, 2010)

Alright Mr. Lee!!! One more dinner to attend in June. Can't wait to get the band back together. See you soon, be well.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats Pam Risen is a spectacular pup


----------

